# NW Indiana truck load bagged salt purchase



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone interested in splitting a truck load of salt pm me i only need about 5-6 pallets however it seems that a whole truck load is the only way I am going to be able to get the pallets that I need. call me 708-703-2783 or pm me 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you got a price on it yet Dave? If the price is right I may be interested. Also what is it that you want to order? I've been using Ice-a-way and Cargill Halite for the most part.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I have been using halite but at this point i would settle for almost anything ttt....


----------

